# Dewalt Emglo - good deal now at Lowe's



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

Bill in VaBeach said:


> For all you pros looking for a good deal on a DeWalt compressor that will drive a couple framing nailers.
> 
> Emglo 200 psi/4.5 cfm, model D55146 compressors usually $359. Home Depot dropped the price to $309., and same compressor is 10% off at Lowe's. I price matched at Lowe's, took the additional 10% off and walked out the door with a good deal and very capable compressor that now gives me redundancy on the remodeling job site.
> 
> For info in case anyone is in the market.


I dont see how 4.5 cfm could drive two 3 inch nailers for long without the hammers coming out. My Makita 6.7 cfm can just barely do that.


----------



## Duane1982 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have the same compressor, bought it for 359 when it first came out. It works great although if my pancake still worked I'd use it inside instead. I've had it not shut off when nailing sheathing but never run out of air where I had to seriously break out the hammer.


----------



## Sportbilly (Oct 4, 2006)

pfloyd said:


> I dont see how 4.5 cfm could drive two 3 inch nailers for long without the hammers coming out. My Makita 6.7 cfm can just barely do that.


At the same PSI? Apples and oranges otherwise.


----------



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

You need at least 110 psi to drive a spike, and thats what I run it at. So, YES.


----------



## ARCS (Nov 29, 2006)

I know it has been brought up before but the dewalt compressors are not the real emglos we all have known over the years. I have nothing to do with compressor or tool sales, I just am a die hard old school emglo fan and like to let everyone know that the real emglos are still out there. You can find the original emglos at jennyproductsinc.com.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

ARCS said:


> I know it has been brought up before but the dewalt compressors are not the real emglos we all have known over the years. I have nothing to do with compressor or tool sales, I just am a die hard old school emglo fan and like to let everyone know that the real emglos are still out there. You can find the original emglos at jennyproductsinc.com.


Amen to that. I posted the same in a different thread.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

First of all, the two Dewalt 200psi compressors are both rated at 5.4cfm, not 4.5 Second, total air reserve makes a big difference. The Makita holds 5.2 gallons at 140psi. The two 200 psi Dewalts hold 4.5 and 15 gallons, but at 200psi, which means that even the smaller Dewalt holds way more air than the Makita.
Dewalt has cheapened the Emglo name in the past, and got bad reviews, but I have been looking at reviews of the new 200psi models, and they seem to get nothing but good reviews. It seems that the new Dewalt compressors are built to a higher quality than previous Dewalt compressors.


----------

